# Meat Hunters Showing No Respect



## H2O Mellon

Picture taken 6/18/05 @ 6:30PM

These cats were dumped on the banks of Mud Run (small creek) in Fairborn, OH. The largest I'd estimate @ 10lbs, the smallest (several) were less than 12 inches big. Parts of these cats were still on the guardrails of the road, on which there were tossed over from. If you notice there is also a broken fishign pole in the bottom right hand section of the picture. It looks like the fish were dumped there along w/ a couple other broken rods. Not only does this look bad for ALL fishermen, becasue the propert owner isnt going to be happy, but it also makes ALL fishermen look bad becasue of the dumnping of the trash. I judt dont get it.


----------



## freyedknot

i found a spot like that w/ deer carcasses,down by funk bottoms .thats a shame ,but i know a lot of country people don't want to pay for garbage pick up so they dump a lot of trsh on the roadside too.


----------



## misfit

now that stuff pisses me off


----------



## flathunter

I agree, a total lack of respect


----------



## H2O Mellon

As soon as the land owner sees this, I'm sure they will be NO FISHING/TRESPASING signs up.


----------



## flathunter

The more I think about it the more pissed I get...yep I am sure another spot is off limits thanks to slobs!!!!


----------



## mrfishohio

Not a good thing for sure.


----------



## soua0363

People are so dang lazy and have respect for anyone now a days......


----------



## catfishhunter33

:G 
hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## catfishhunter33

!$ 
hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## mrfishohio

***** might eat them, but at least they might've put them out of site, out of mind. They will be stinking in 24 hours, maggot ridden in 48 maybe?? Maybe we could get another picture in a day or two to see the process. Might be interesting to see how fast they disappear. I know I've seen dead fish on the river bank rot really fast in a day or two when exposed to the sun all day. This could make a good study.
By all means, please don't get me wrong here. I'm not condoning this practice. Although a body scattered one here & one there wouldn't have the same impact would it? Say one every 20' or so? It's going to be a big slimey stinking mess is what I think, also if the landowner sees it, he may get ticked and rightly so.
KY got upset with the disposal of fish bodies during the paddlefish season, so they required you to bury them. People used to toss them back in the water, or a stack in the bushes (much like that picture above...only much larger fish). They began to charge people with criminal littering I believe was the charge...for dumping in the water or on the land. Burying was acceptable to them.


----------



## catfishhunter33

:S
hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## timberkatz

I don't get it either. It sicken me to hear & see something like this.


----------



## Fishman

Guy's what this person did is perfectly legaly, so I don't have a problem with it. You're all in violation of the TOS, as whom did this might be an active member of the boards and may become offended. Unless you guys have never tried this, don't go knocking it. Seems like some of the members on the boards just like to jump the gun, if they don't do it, they don't want anyone doing it.


----------



## catfishhunter33

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## H2O Mellon

Usually you dont throw the gut pile on someone elses property, do you? Comparing it to deer is sort of ignorant. When's the last time you saw 100 dead deer bodies throw off the side of the road in the city limits? What about the rest of the litter (trash, clothing, poles, etc....) hey, they will eventually wash down stream right? So, is that acceptable too?

Bottom line is that this was done by a slob fisherman whos made all of us catfishermen look bad. The person that condones this type of activity in my mind, is no different.


----------



## catfishhunter33

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Cat Mazter

I agree with FishMan it was all legal ! I wonder how many people were fishing there ? If it was 4-5 guys then you would have that amount of waste after cleaning the fish. But to leave them lay on Private Property where others fish at is awful to me. So I agree with Brian on that one. They could of very easily put all the waste in 1 trash bag & took it with them. When I go fishing I carry a few 10 pack's of 4 Gallon Bag's, & if there is trash there when I get there I pick it up even though its not mine. Toss it in the back of my truck & in the trash when I get home. 

As Far as Deer Hunting, Yes I do follow the rules of the Land owner. One guy requires me to bury the guts, So his dog wont drag them back home. He also wont let me take my Truck no futher than the drive way, So we have had some Long, Long Drags out of his Property with some Big heavy Deer. Makes for a long day , But is worth it to hunt the land.I also give the Landowner 1/2 the meat if its taken on his land. Same goes for fishing, I Practice C&R & I only keep what I would eat. Never ever left any Trash behind in doing anything, Plus if I see some one leave their trash around, Ill get a plate # & give to my ODNR buddy's & they will take care of it. I have taken pictures of them leaving their trash & a Plate #, They do the rest. Yes they do get tickets most of the time too, As long as I can show them proof they did it, They will ticket them. Keep your Camera with you at all times, I have saw worse than that Gutpile though.

It does not make us Fisherman look good with that type of crap going on. I have saw alot of Slob hunter's & Fisherman, They make me Sick to my Stomach !!  

Cat Mazter


----------



## H2O Mellon

33..... You still didnt answer my Q's How many piles of 100 dead deer do you see? How many of those piles of 100+ dead deer do you see thrown on the ground in the city limits?

Guys..... It wasnt legal. Thats the point. *QUOTE* "but it also makes ALL fishermen look bad becasue of the dumnping of the trash". 

Dumping your trash on property that belongs to someone else, isn't legal.


----------



## mrfishohio

I don't think it's legal to harvest 100 deer is it? There's limits on them, _but NOT on catfish_......
It's a darn dirty shame to make a stinking litter pile on some guy's property, but for all we know, it may be his property?? Many folks in the country areas dispose of their own garbage on their property, a dump. 
When you field dress a deer. How much does one create? In pounds? I don't think there's any TOS violations either...yet 
Mellon...thanks for posting that picture in every thread everywhere....now I don't know what I'm posting about because it's all the same.  
Anyway, it doesn't look nice, but anytime you harvest any animal, it's not pretty, if you don't believe me, go look at the snapper pictures in the recipe thread *LOL* :T 
Have a great Father's Day everyone. Remember, we're all friends here whether we know it or not. Seems like family members (brothers) seem to have at it the most. See ya later, got some ground cow & pig flesh to sear on the grill 
Still sort of goes back to fish limits, eh??
The only crime is littering so far as I can tell, and maybe he had permission...I don't know, but I'd take that leap and say no. I'm also often wrong too.


----------



## Abu65

It cannot be legal to throw broken fishing poles & newspaper on the side of the road! Thats just plain ignorance! If its legal to throw the fish away, it still looks bad! I personally do not drag my deer to the side of the road and gut it. When I butcher my deer I take it somewhere out of sight with the landowners permisson and dump it. But I do not & will not throw it out on the road that is just plain & simple INGNORANCE! In todays world the Anti's do not need any ammo whatsoever!....Abu65


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Not good at all. Just someone that doesn't care.


----------



## catfishhunter33

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## mrfishohio

No need to go nuts over it and kill them all


----------



## Walter Adkins

I read this and maybe I am wrong but I like to think that I am always correct. Heheh ask my wife. The post said that the fish were on the gaurdrail too. I would think that this was thrown fro a vehicle to have them get on the rail. Just bad taste to throw it out. You want something to do with the remains. Place them in a burlap bag with a rock and throw them into your favorite fishing hole. Come back in a few days and catch a new supply of cat and turtle chum for the making. I did notice that some of you think that country people throw their trash out anywhere they want. I am country and we do not throw trash and dead things around on our land we just set back and watch from our front pourch as others drop off their cats, dogs and what ever else they do not whant in their own trash beens. Keep the subject about the topic and I will not have to get out the hounds and cousin Buba and hunt your city slicker hids down. heheh


----------



## mrfishohio

True of most everyone here too........ 


> I read this and maybe I am wrong but I like to think that I am always correct


I thought for a minute you were going to say we do not throw trash and dead things around on our land we just set back and watch from our front porch as the maggots and possums eat it.


----------



## Walter Adkins

the maggots 

Where do you think we get our blue gill bait.


----------



## aceman

Hello everyone here...just thought id post a pic of my second catfish. Caught on fathers day with the kids. Many people were out at hargus cooking out and this fish drew quite a nice crowd of people. Caught on magic bait (some hate it and some like it), and 10lb. test stren on a med. action spin caster. They said it was a channel, I thought it looked sort of blue, sort of stone blue. Hope to post more fish in the future! This one put up a good fight!
Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## aceman

Sorry for my post here, Looks to be in the middle of your discussion...im sorry I am new here. I did catch and release this nice fish.


----------



## H2O Mellon

no worries, nice catch. Welcome to OGF


----------



## sliprig

Just because it's not illegal doesn't mean it's not immoral.  Slobs like that ruin it for everybody.

Sliprig


----------



## Fishman

rofl I hope no one took me seriously as I was laying on the sarcasm sauce pretty thickly.


----------



## bubbahunter

Hey Walter didn`t know we were cousins...what the heck release the hounds.

Bubba


----------



## H2O Mellon

Yeap thats what I figured Tom, but some really think there was no laws broke. I will try to go by there after work tonight.

Good Lord, another Bubba? Like 1 wasnt enough........


----------



## gstrick27

i usually wouldnt post on this topic, but here it goes... did anyone pick the trash up or r we all so caught up in the actions of others that we wont "degrade" ourselves to put all this energy to some good. i dont want this to be a personal attack, but if you were close enough to take the pic but did nothing to help out all fisherman and at least pick up the trash then you really have no gripe. ignoring the problem at hand only to complain about it later does nothing to help create a solution. anyone who fishes has seen there fair share of litter, but since i fly fish and dont use live bait does that mean i should just walk by the empty worm containers, i didnt put it there so why should i pick it up right? wrong, i bend over pick it up and go on my way, knowing that even if i didnt cause the problem i did my part to make it better for the next guy, who will probably leave another one. perhaps instead of doing the right thing i should just get on here and post about it, and see how many people i can get to go along with me. here is an idea, why not take the picture to the land owner, explain that even though you r not responsible you would like to volunteer to help clean the mess. that way if it was someone who had permission to fish there, they probably wont anymore and you just might. if you really want to change the image of fisherman then get off your butt and do something positive.

gary


----------



## H2O Mellon

The trash & fish were in the water, maybe you cant tell from the pic, but they were thrown off a brige into the WATER. Water surrounds the fish, the poles, trash, clothes were in the water next to & on a buildup of stick & debree. No I didnt go into the water & get anything, it would have been different if it was on the ground next to me. That picture was taken from the bridge. Anyone can see it, it's off of Spangler Rd, in Fairborn. FYI: That spot used to be great for Rockbass, but now there is an old stove that was thrown off the bridge. (No I'm not going to wade into a creek & get the stove either) It's called MUD RUN for a reason. I doubt you could get in very far without sinking past your knees.

Hey GSstrick, I'm sorry that I'm not as thoughful as you are. You say that you arent meaning to make it personal, but you are making it a personal attack, espically by the way you ended your post. I tell ya what if you can get your nose out of the clouds (since it's stuck so high in the sky) you can meet me there & we'll both clean it up. 

Next time instead of assuming something (like thinking you can just wonder down & pick the stuff up) why dont you ask for the complete details.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Actually after thinking about it, I wont clean it up. Mud Run is infested with snakes & I cant stand snakes. Guess my butt will stay right here behind this monitor and keep on doing negative things.


----------



## gstrick27

let me say this once more it isnt personal, but i still think that doing something rather than complaing about the situation would be a better way to handle it(kind of like not voting and then bitchin when your guy loses). it was only my personal observsation of the picture, if there really wasnt any way to get to it then sorry, if you felt it was a personal attack, then i am again big enough to appologize, but dont you think a better solution would be to get together with other members of this site and work together to clean up our fishing areas. after all isnt that why we all belong to this site? to gain information and help in the promotion of fishing? so if you really r serious about cleaning the trash then i say lets go, you know the mad river used to be a mess too until trout unlimited started having work days and look at it now, the best trout fishery in ohio. plus if the jerks who did this were to see someone actually doing something about it they may think twice before doing it again.

gary


----------



## catfishhunter33

!# 
hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## gstrick27

thats what i see to catfish, double checked it and still dont see the water, but if he says it was in the water then maybe it was


----------



## gstrick27

so if u r unwilling to rectify the situation what was the point in bringing it up in the first place? thats why i said i normally wouldnt reply to a post such as this one. the only thing that can come from it is whining and moaning and no action or resolution ever found. guess you cant catch too many carp trolling, but you can sure catch a hot post.


----------



## mrfishohio

This is just my take, I'm still a member even if I'm moderating too. There's a balance I try to maintain. Also there's a duty I'm beholding to. 
I'm going back and reading *Post #1*, they were on private property, thrown over a guardrail. The picture more/less shows that with weeds, etc.










Now it's revealed they're in a creek, off a bridge (public road) *Post #36* Spangler Rd, in Fairborn. I'm going to give it the benefit of doubt and say maybe they hit a dry spot, like an island, surrounded by water or on the bank in a creek bed. Doesn't really matter.
Also the idea of cleaning up trash is indeed a good one, but _I don't think it's realistic to clean up a pile of fish scraps_. One thing to pick up some empty liver and worm containers, fishing line, aluminum cans, etc. That's a very noble and good thought to contact the landowner, etc and let him know it would be taken care of. That's really showing a level of concern above what I'd think of.
I think we can all agree dumping fish guts with added trash on someones private property is not a good thing to do. It makes all anglers look less than the image we'd rather portray. It's not acceptable behavior on public property either. It's a criminal offense...littering.


----------



## gstrick27

oh believe me i wasnt suggesting picking up the fish lol, the natural process will handle that, plus can u imagine how fertile that little piece of land(creek) will be next yr, ive heard of farmers spreading fish by-products in there gardens. i was only thinking about the trash, which is what i assumed was the cause for so much concern, but now im not sure that there really was concern for the trash, only for the pure shock value of showing the picture and gauging the response that could be generated from it. having meaningful discusions about problems, such as this one, and then trying to determine what can be done to fix them is a good thing, but when its done only to see what kind of rise we can get out of others is just counterproductive. i think the state of some of our stream and riverbanks is horrible, and think that as a "sportsmans community" we should seriously consider how to fix the problems. be that through individual actions or picking an area in each of the 5 districts and having a work/fishing day. they are our resources and rather than sit around and complain about the state of them, we as fisherman and hunters should stand up and do something about it.


----------



## catfishhunter33

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
!$


----------



## misfit

i'm not taking sides in the discussion,but i do see a point made by 27 and 33.
bryan,in your original post,you made no mention of the fish and other stuff being in the water,and the post and photo gives the impression that they were "dumped on the bank"..............your words.
no matter where the stuff was thrown,it looks bad,and is upsetting,as i said in my previous reply.but read the following quote from your post,and look at the pic again,and maybe you'll understand how someone else may see it differently than the last account you gave.i know i did,because i can see no water in the pic,and it looks just as you described,"on the bank".


> These cats were dumped on the banks of Mud Run (small creek) in Fairborn, OH. The largest I'd estimate @ 10lbs, the smallest (several) were less than 12 inches big. Parts of these cats were still on the guardrails of the road, on which there were tossed over from.


i'll also add that i don't think it is your responsibility to clean up the mess,as i don't think i would either,under most circumstances.but as 27 mentioned,if it was a spot that i fished,i also might consider doing something,if for no other reason than to possibly assure my future access.


----------



## atrkyhntr

I can't really blame someone for not wanting those left in a garbage can to stink till pickup day but I can blame them for creating an eye sore at the least and maybe closing some land off to fishermen in the future with their actions...


> if a public road crosses a river or what ever the county/state has a rightaway which basically makes it public property as long as you are in the rightaway of the bridge/road.


My Uncle lives right on a bridge and has had to call the sheriff more then once to kick someone off his property (tickets for those who been there more then once) because they think its state land with the bridge there... Some places it may be and others its not so I wouldn't venture out without checking with the land owner and risk a ticket or worse...

A little lime on that spot would keep it from stinking and still allow the waste to decompose  and keep the land owner happy that someone cares and it may open up a fishing area for someone


----------



## H2O Mellon

Yes I was uncear, so thats my fault. T-Man & MonsterKat were there with me when we found this. The creek (it is shallow) spilts the fish are in a small "island" if you want to call it that. The trash, clothes, broken poles, etc..... are/were is the water, now someone even dumped what looks like to be an old style stove in the water in the "deeper" part. The deep part is only a couple feet deep though. Clyde the lime idea is a good idea, a very good idea.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Heres a couple pics from today, alot of the trash look like its moved on down under the bridge, alot of the fish have deteriated also looks like someone moved the others to the water. I guess now there will be some FAT crawdads there. The fish were all piled up on the pound of dirt & limbs on the left side of the picture. After this I'm done, I'll let the post die. Oh by the way the freakin stove is gone. How in the heck someone got it up is beyond me. They had to use a wench os some sort & pull it up from the road.


----------



## mrfishohio

***** got to eat too...I just had no idea they would take a stove home to cook it on !!


----------



## Fishman

mrfishohio said:


> ***** got to eat too...I just had no idea they would take a stove home to cook it on !!



Hahahah well played!


----------

